# Coding BPP & NST



## bec_key (Jan 31, 2018)

Patient comes in for a scheduled ultrasound with BPP (76816 & 76819) and appointment with provider to follow.  After the appointment, she is sent to Labor and Delivery for an NST.  The patient leaves this department and goes to Labor and Delivery in the hospital.  The procedures are not done at the same time – same day but not the same time.    

The ultrasound is done at an outpatient department of the hospital (hospital bills TC of the ultrasound and NST) – which is adjacent to the provider’s office (Provider’s office bills 26 –professional component of the ultrasound and NST)
When billing the professional component of the procedures, it is correct to bill 76816-26 and 76819-26 and then bill separately 59025-26?   I know it is a bundled service but is that only when done at the same session?

The provider that reads the ultrasound does not usually "read" the NST


----------



## adhuritc (Feb 27, 2018)

I work at maternal fetal medicine and what I learned in the past when there is cpt of 76819 26 done (readings) at the center and 59025-26 NST readings at the hospital, I code 7681826 only because an NST and BPP done at the same day of service and read at different locations. So my advice is to use 76818-26. Hope this helps.


----------

